# Anyone Else Back To Riding Their MTB More Frequently



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Lately seem to be riding my MTB more. I get at least as good workout, just don't travel as far. e-MTB is a nice diversion, and I'll ride mine when that's what my pals are on, but I'd rather haul around a 22 pound bike than a 50 pound behemoth. Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

Real mountain biking is a better workout than riding around on a glorified electric moped? Shocker! Who knew?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

Looks like it took all of 8minutes for a troll to appear fos'l. 
But... not for me yet! I can see me getting my Giant Reign out more once I get some more stability back in my decrepit knee, and when my fitness gets better. I hope in a few months time when summer arrives down here that the reign will make more appearances. However, my 17yr old son has had his eyes on it as well.
However, I have been playing in the local streets with my younger son, on the Levo with it turned off...that's a good workout lol


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

KP, always fun to try and predict how long before an inane reply appears.


----------



## drboudreaux (Nov 1, 2004)

Fortunately, the truth can come forth relatively quickly.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought my wife an e-mtb last year. She's 5'8" and 5'10", so her medium sized bike is within my range. I've ridden it myself about a dozen times. It's great for riding with other e-mtb riders. It's also great if my buddies decide to do a marathon fire road climb that I would otherwise have not interest in doing. But I mostly ride my own bikes. I generally don't mind the climbs (I climb slowly) and I thankfully have no health issues that require I ride an e-bike.

In sum, it's not a game changer for me, but I can see how it is for others. For my wife it certainly is, as she wouldn't be on dirt but for the e-bike.


----------



## LTZ470 (May 5, 2013)

AGarcia said:


> I bought my wife an e-mtb last year. She's 5'8" and 5'10", so her medium sized bike is within my range. I've ridden it myself about a dozen times. It's great for riding with other e-mtb riders. It's also great if my buddies decide to do a marathon fire road climb that I would otherwise have not interest in doing. But I mostly ride my own bikes. I generally don't mind the climbs (I climb slowly) and I thankfully have no health issues that require I ride an e-bike.
> 
> In sum, it's not a game changer for me, but I can see how it is for others. For my wife it certainly is, as she wouldn't be on dirt but for the e-bike.


Noooo....Nooooo...common sense in this forum!...cardinal sin Garcia....


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have been switching back and forth lately depending on how I feel before a ride. My two bikes are drastically different in feel. The e-bike is a 50 lb. titanium hard tail with Bluto shock and Maxxis Minion 4.8" tires. My regular bike is a 23 lb. full suspension S Works Stumpjumper 27.5 running a 700C X 35 Cyclocross UST gravel tire or a 2.25 X 27.5 Rocket Ron. 
I think I am riding my regular bike as much now as I did last year but overall, I am riding three times as far and three times the hours because of the e-bike. As a result, my overall fitness is considerably better than it has been in years. The overall fun factor whether e-bike or regular bike is much higher as a result of getting the e-bike With the e-bike I generally ride slower, further and with a much steadier speed than I do on the regular bike. The regular bike is quick, throwable and a better ride in the rough. Damned fun but I am not on it for more than 10-20 miles per ride. 

The e-bike I regularly ride over 40 miles on a ride and once a week exceed 60 miles. 

Pre e-bike I was riding about 60-70 miles a week with only 10-15 of that single track. Right now I am riding between 150-200 miles a week with 25-30 of that single track. 

Today I rode the fat e-bike 52 miles and my regular bike 12 miles.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

When I don't ride to the trails, I drive 6-10 miles or so. Lots easier throwing a 22 pound MTB on my car (which is what I've been doing lately) than a 50 pound e-MTB.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Of course coming from my perspective that an e-bike is not a bicycle if I want to ride a bike for fun I'll ride my MTB. That said; when I need to haul a heavy load my e-bike is my go-to. My current usage is probably 60/40 in favor of the e-bike. (Because I do a lot of park maintenance)

Back to the fun consideration, I suppose the motor on an e-bike is sort of like afterburners on a fighter plane, a big rush for a couple of moments but if over-used the flight will be rather short.


----------



## Double Butted (Jan 27, 2015)

I ride quite a bit. I enjoy the bikes differently. I have been and will hopefully always be a climber. I like the challenge and the pain. I also enjoy being a capable rider that can go out with groups and shred. I'm in a situation though where I (have to) ride a lot (terrible I know, right? ) and sometimes it's nice to just go out and enjoy a ride and without killing myself, especially if I'm tired from my earlier ride and working throughout the day. I'm not ancient, but I'm no spring chicken anymore. I often ending up riding twice a day, first ride is my normal MTB, second ride is my Ebike. I also find myself taking the ebike out after dinner or when I'd normally be too tired to hit the trails and still getting in a fun ride. The ebike is just another tool in my arsenal.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

DB, what I'm ending up doing too; first ride is MTB, second (especially if an errand) is e-MTB. Haven't been riding my e-MTB offroad unless with others on them.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Well maybe I should tune up the mojo SL.....LOL. I think I will. 

I'm so spoiled by 27 plus and cushy suspension. If i had a 22lb 27 plus all mtn, I might start riding it here and there. 

My motorbikes love the emtb, as do my 4 wheel rigs. They have never been in such good shape. I've been beating on the GG 300 pro in the last few weeks, though. Very good up high in the early season. So many trail obstacles logs etc right now, you get a good workout. Actually more than emtb LOL

But emtb is so fun. It has made me a better moto rider, as all those pedal strikes and the very vulnerable wheels (branch though spokes) make you more trail aware. 

My bigger moto, a KTM 250 is all dressed and ready, but it is such a pain over big logs, I'll wait till the chainsaws have done their work and trails are more clear.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

fos'l said:


> KP, always fun to try and predict how long before an inane reply appears.


Hah, guess they were sharing the love of non-e ? ... oh wait, oops !!
Maybe they can't read, they was in the wrong forum thread. 

~ Enjoy what you ride.


----------



## NIMROD23 (Jul 11, 2017)

I certainly could see the attraction to riding the mtb during the cooler months when I wouldn't be inhaling dust and bugs where I'd be puffing like a steam train up the hills!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

N, that was me, a steam train today, but it was pretty hot in OC (95 maybe?) on my MTB. Getting a much better workout on my MTB's than e-MTB's. I'm not like the ignoramuses who say real men ride MTB's, but FOR ME, the MTB is a better workout, but not more fun. It's probably because the e-MTB that I ride offroad mostly is RPM-based PAS; might be different with torque-based which I'm going to try.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I built 29+ Mason a couple months ago...such an awesome rig!

Ive been alternating between the 2 and it really helped rehab my ankle and knee. I use the ebike for long and technical group rides and the Mason for my solo and training rides. 

I love both experiences and having the choice is great. The ebike helps with developing muscle memory and better upper body workout due to the weight.

When I take the Mason, Its rigidity, efficiency and lightweight helps me enjoy the climbs too! But when it comes to the descent...Nothing beats a lightweight bicycle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

